# Poljot 3133



## ulro (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Roy

I am planning to buy a Poljot Chrono but I have seen a phenomen on my friends two poljot chronos that concerns me.

When the Chronograf is restarted (Initially started then stopped and then re-started) the chrono second hand jumps about 1/2 a second before it continues. This may in most timing cases not be a problem but I want to know if this is similar on all the 3133 or was it just that the two I have looked at had the same fault? Also have you ever regulated a 3133 and if so what accuracy have you achived? Out of the box they seem to run very fast.

I think the nicest Poljot Chrono I have seen is my mates "Aviator" in Black, exactly like "Fortis pilot chrono" but with nicer hands and at the fraction of the cost. What kind of black coating do you think Poljot is using? It seems very resistant to scratches etc.

Still, the Poljot Chronos seems to be "good value".

Thanks

Ulf R


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello and welcome to our forum.

This is not a fault but just the design of the movement. Some of the old Valjoux movements, that the 3133 is designed on, also do this. It happens when the pusher is pushed lightly if it is given a fairly hard swift push then it should be ok.

I check every one before selling and have never had to regulate one yet. The last one I sold was +/- 1 second a day.

I do not know what the black coating is on the Aviators but I have not heard of any problems with it.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Ultro,

I've owned about 12 Poljots so far and never found them to run at anything other than 6 - 30 seconds per week out of the box, never found the need to have one regulated.

They are great watches and must be one of the best introductions to mechanical watches for those who are mainly used to quartz.

G.


----------



## ulro (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks Roy and Garry

You have restored my confidence in Poljot watches. Still one of the two must be a "lemon". The accuracy is all over the place. When positioned with crown up it looses 10 - 15 seconds per 24 h but positioned with dial up it gains about 10 s per hour. It must be duff.

I have tried to slow it down but it cannot be regulated to anything useful. What makes a watch so fast that the regulator runs out of adjustment room? Hairspring sticking due to magnetism perhaps.

Can you get replacemnt 3133 movements and if so how much?

Anyway I wish I had a Vibragraf timer? It would be so much quicker to adjust watches rather than timing them over 12 or 24 hours as I do now. By the way Roy, how does a Vibragraf Timer work? Does it use some kind of microphone and "listens" to the escapement ticks and compares to an accurate quartz timebase?

If this is the case, I think It should be possible to make a decent timer using a PC with soundcard and small microphone and a bit of C++ programming to make a "home made" timing device.

Thanks again

Ulro


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The computer with microphone idea has already been tried. I could not get it to work. There is an earlier post with the link to the program some where on her.


----------

